# Raw vs. Cooked vs. Kibble



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, my 3 yr old GSD has been on raw for 2 weeks now and I have had nothing but problems...I will admit it was mostly my fault because I did too much too soon. If it was up to me i would continue trying but my wife has had it with the diarhea and she just doesnt get it. So as of now raw is out of the question. Would you guys suggest me going back to kibble or doing cooked (chicken etc...)??


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

From what I've read, a diet of only cooked chicken will not give your dog all of the nutrition he or she needs. So, in my opinion, if raw is out of the question then a good quality kibble is best.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh and tell your wife, if done right...a raw diet can lead to smaller, less stinky and more easily manageable poops  I went from using a shovel to a plastic glove LOL


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I would continue to reassure your wife that is is, in fact, your fault that he has diarrhea (sorry, but it is.. lol), and continue with the raw if you can. Homecooked diets can be very complex and very difficult to ensure your dog is eating a balanced diet.

What have you been feeding your dog and what is he currently eating? Instant mashed potatoes and canned tuna fish is a miracle worker in my house for resolving diarrhea.. it was suggested to be my a holistic vet and I've used it over the old chicken and rice method ever since. Tuna has some anti-inflammatory properties and the instant mashed potatoes are a better starch than rice because rice turns to glucose and gets burned off very quickly.

You can try that for a couple days, then I would go back to just chicken for at least one to two weeks until you see that he is digesting it easily without issue.. you can do chicken RMBs, chicken muscle meat and a very small amount of chicken organ meat.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

BritneyP said:


> I would continue to reassure your wife that is is, in fact, your fault that he has diarrhea (sorry, but it is.. lol), and continue with the raw if you can. Homecooked diets can be very complex and very difficult to ensure your dog is eating a balanced diet.
> 
> What have you been feeding your dog and what is he currently eating? Instant mashed potatoes and canned tuna fish is a miracle worker in my house for resolving diarrhea.. it was suggested to be my a holistic vet and I've used it over the old chicken and rice method ever since. Tuna has some anti-inflammatory properties and the instant mashed potatoes are a better starch than rice because rice turns to glucose and gets burned off very quickly.
> 
> You can try that for a couple days, then I would go back to just chicken for at least one to two weeks until you see that he is digesting it easily without issue.. you can do chicken RMBs, chicken muscle meat and a very small amount of chicken organ meat.


Mac had diarrhea and my husband gave him a mixture that included shrimp and yams. It cleared up immediately. I wonder if shrimp has similar anti-inflammatory properties? PS I'm not advocating shrimp & yams. Its not part of our raw diet plan. Its just something my husband whipped up one day.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Mac's Mom said:


> Mac had diarrhea and my husband gave him a mixture that included shrimp and yams. It cleared up immediately. I wonder if shrimp has similar anti-inflammatory properties?


I don't usually have shrimp on hand to experiment with that (and if I do, I'm eating them! lol), but I would be interested to find out if they are alike in that way.. very interesting!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

BritneyP said:


> I don't usually have shrimp on hand to experiment with that (and if I do, I'm eating them! lol), but I would be interested to find out if they are alike in that way.. very interesting!


haha...our dogs eat like royalty  We eat hamburger helper and our dogs have surf & turf...whats wrong with that picture LOL


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Go back to the begining. feed chicken backs for a week. Nothing but chicken backs. Then on week two, alternate a checked leg quarter with a chicken back for another week. Then feed only chicken backs the third week. On week four alternate pork spare ribs with the chicken quarters for a week.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What Doc said. I've been feeding raw for almost 12 years, the only time there was a diarrhea issue was when they they fed too much of liver or too much beef marrow.


----------

